# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 2e mois et inscriptions ouvertes.

## von_yaourt

Comment ça, c'est déjà pratiquement fini ? Ah oui, à l'heure où ces lignes sont publiées, il ne reste que trois semaines de compétition avant la fin de cette première saison de la première ligue CPC sur Blood Bowl 2. C'est un tel succès que, pour la première dans l'histoire de ce forum, on est en avance sur le calendrier établi ! Ne vous inquiétez pas, pour compenser, on lancera la saison 2 en retard. En attendant, voici un compte-rendu aussi parcellaire qu'orienté des journées 5 à 8 de la ligue.

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------


## Lawthrall

Sympa :-D 
 Donc mon équipe va subir une terrible "seymosite" sous peu... Erf je commençais à éprouver de doux sentiments pour certains :-(

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

Salut, 

Je suis chaud pour monter une équipe et rentrer dans la ligue. Vous me dites.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est par là pour les inscriptions : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...A0-remplir-%21

On a un sous-forum maintenant.  ::):

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

> C'est par là pour les inscriptions : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...A0-remplir-%21
> 
> On a un sous-forum maintenant.


Merci.

----------

